# Update on T3 addition:



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello and Merry Christmas Friends!!!

I hope everyone is relishing in the joyous Christmas spirit! I just can't seem to get enough of it arty0006:

Okay, so it is week 2/3ish on the T3 (generic Cytomel). I have noticed that I have TONS more energy. I no longer just barely get the majority of the housework done (on top of working FT & 5 kids ), I am actually able to now tackle bigger projects like cleaning closets! I feel much more accomplished!

I also seem to have a more positive and tolerant disposition lately and feel, in general, my mood has improved greatly. (Arguing with fiance' is at a 75% decrease) YAY!!

Don't know if all this is related to the T3 addition, but I certainly am feeling pretty awesome 

I have had some moments of blurry vision, and my eyes were both twitching and jumping all day yesterday. These are new things, could be related to low calcium, finally got my calcium into the normal range (last labs couple weeks ago)....could low calcium be the culprit or are these signs of too much T3? Doc did mention when adding the T3 that he may need to decrease my T4 dosage (currently 137mcg), and scheduled labs to be done in 6 weeks (3 weeks from now). Should I lab sooner? How would one know if they are over medicated?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas Friends!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is relishing in the joyous Christmas spirit! I just can't seem to get enough of it arty0006:
> 
> ...


Yes; you don't need much T4 actually since you have the Cytomel going on.

If you become hyper, you should feel it. Shaky hands, maybe some arrhythmia, increased intestinal motility, inability to sleep and too many clean closets, cupboards! Yuk, yuk!!

Plus your FREE T 3 would be over the top. TSH is really no longer relevant. As long as the FREE T3 is about 1/2 between mid-range of the lab range and the top, you should be good to go.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Yes; you don't need much T4 actually since you have the Cytomel going on.
> 
> If you become hyper, you should feel it. Shaky hands, maybe some arrhythmia, increased intestinal motility, inability to sleep and too many clean closets, cupboards! Yuk, yuk!!
> 
> Plus your FREE T 3 would be over the top. TSH is really no longer relevant. As long as the FREE T3 is about 1/2 between mid-range of the lab range and the top, you should be good to go.


Too many clean closets! Is there such a thing?! LOL! You are so funny Andros, but I get what you are saying  
I don't really have any other of the above symptoms, I can fall asleep just fine ...I was wondering if the twitchy eye thing and blurred vision might be, I sent an email to my doc, we'll see what he suggests. I am sure he will call me in for labs. Thanks so much for your input :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> Too many clean closets! Is there such a thing?! LOL! You are so funny Andros, but I get what you are saying
> I don't really have any other of the above symptoms, I can fall asleep just fine ...I was wondering if the twitchy eye thing and blurred vision might be, I sent an email to my doc, we'll see what he suggests. I am sure he will call me in for labs. Thanks so much for your input :hugs:


Sounds like a bit of peripheral neuropathy re the fact that your system is responding to the Cytomel. Accelrated synapses; everybody is a happy camper. All the dendrites, ganglia and axons are having a party!!

But...................do discuss this with your doctor.


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Be careful with too much t3, that is when I ended up with eye problems. It started with twitching also then one day the right one started protruding. It ruined my life for a year! How much are you taking?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> Be careful with too much t3, that is when I ended up with eye problems. It started with twitching also then one day the right one started protruding. It ruined my life for a year! How much are you taking?


That too; I could not agree more. Cytomel can be dangerous if not used appropriately.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> Be careful with too much t3, that is when I ended up with eye problems. It started with twitching also then one day the right one started protruding. It ruined my life for a year! How much are you taking?


What?! Oh wow, I am so sorry to hear this happened to you! That is SCARY...
I am LIOTHYRONINE (CYTOMEL) 5 MCG , from what I understand, the regular starting dose.
My current dosage of T4 is 137mcg. 
I am also on Rolcaltrol and a Calcium supplement.

My doctor's response to this was that he didn't know what could be causing the eye twitching/random blurred vision, said it is not a symptom of low calcium or thyroid, he offered to lab me for low calcium, but said he thinks I should wait. Hmmm...


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Look up Thyroid Eye Disease. Those symptoms are there. It can happen when it is either high, low or normal. I have found that regular doctors, even Endocrinologists do not know about Thyroid Eye Disease. You need to go to an Opthamologist that knows about it. I have Hashimoto's but I was overmedicated with t3 and that is when the eye thing happened. At first I did have blurriness, especially if I went to a store and was looking at a distance. My vision was very strange for a while. Just be very careful, I only had a mild case of it. I really feel for the people that have a bad case. It is a horrendous disease!


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Btw- do you feel great with your TSH at 3.42? That is amazing! I would be on the floor and not be able to get up! Lol!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> Btw- do you feel great with your TSH at 3.42? That is amazing! I would be on the floor and not be able to get up! Lol!


LOL! It's been so long that I felt the real version on great b/c of the Hashi's journey, but compared to how I was feeling before my TT in June, yes it is pretty great. I still struggled with a little fatigue and energy levels, so doc finally added in the T3 after my T4 got too high. I certainly hope I am not having symptoms of thyroid eye disease, I will look this up, I am such a low dose of T3, I wonder if lowering T4 will help? I will more than likely be labbing next week. What a pain it is to get these meds figured out. Thank you so much for the helpful info, I will now commence to Googling


----------

